# Do Fertimed and Repromeda treat single ladies?



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi all,

I think I am going to be going for Reprofit for egg donation, but I know it has a rather long waiting list and, if I'm not mistaken, I gather Fertimed and Repromeda, have less long waiting lists.  Please does anyone know if these clinics are prepared to treat unmarried women like myself?  

Cherry Cherry


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry Cherry - can't help you there - am bein treated at Repro.
I understand the IVI clinics in spain treat single women and don't have a waiting list for DE.

Take care mini x


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Aweeze.  I'm finding that the clinics are so slow with email so if anyone knows and could answer, it could either give me peace of mind, or the ability to move on to considering other clinics, quicker.

Hi Mini - thanks for feedback - but I don't think I could get to Spain as I'm an extremely nervous traveller, who will be travelling alone, who doesn't drive, and who has big problems with taxis, (traumatic experiences have left a distrust), and, I found when I was making enquiries of clinics last year, that in Spain it seems public transport, ie trains and buses, are kind of thin on the ground, and you basically need a car to get around.
 I can't see myself coping with that any more than I can see myself walking on the moon! 
   Basically it just doesn't sound safe  

I do wish you all the best at Repro    

Cherry Cherry xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Cherry I found that ringing the clinics- most have an 'Press 1 for English' option and then you get an english speaking person.

I had treatment in Barcelona and we stayed in hotels near to the clinic - IVI, last time it was walking distance to the clinic- had to get from airport to hotel by cab, but there is a comprehensive undergroun Wed/metro system in BCN. There are loads of buses, trams etc. We hired a car for the second trip but that was because we flew into Girona not BCN and drove to the seaside for a few days but cars are not needed really. They also have licensed cabs like we have black cabs.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Afraid I also can't help re the single question....sorry....maybe try the Czech thread or hopefully the clinics will get back to you soon

Although I haven't been to Barcelona for IVF, I've been several times (for work and for fun!) and it's a very easy place to get around so if you did want to try Spain, don't be put off by what you've heard. I would prob avoid Madrid because it's so much bigger and therefore prob harder to navigate, but Barcelona is pretty small and very tourist friendly. I have just been to Brno and found that really easy too....but just wanted to say that your travel worries should not put you off Barcelona at least if the clinic there seems like a good option....

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks ladies  

It's thought-provoking about Barcelona.  All the info I could get on travel was vague but seemed definately to suggest only cars etc by it's very sparseness - hmm  

Cherry xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/en/maps/barcelona-metro-map.html
here's the tube system seems comprehensive, and there are buses from the airport to the city if you don't want a taxi

/links


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey thanks JJJ. That is very kind of you! 

After the experiences I've had in taxis, even in my own country where at least I could speak the language when I needed to ask for help, they're just totally out for me if I'm on my own, but I suppose one from the airport to the town in question is just about okay.

take care,

Cherry


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

I have now had the following reply from Fertimed, below in blue:
'Infertility treatment in Czech Republic can be done only if apply „man and woman".

I hope,, it is not any problem for you.

Have a nice day. Ales sobek'
So I wonder how come single ladies are able to go to Reprofit, also in the Czech Republic?

I previously got a reply from Fertimed asking me how I would go on with pre-natal care if I suffer from vaginismus - altogether an intrusive question I thought - it's hardly their concern what sort of prenatal care a lady chooses, and if having a go at a lady for getting pregnant when not able to have vaginal examinations, is pretty harsh. Fertimed are not coming across as a nice sympathetic clinic.

Definately one to cross off my list even if I was married.

Cherry]


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Cherry I'd also heard that but Repro def treats us singlies!!

Not sure if this is an idea for you - but what about if you went out with someone who was having treatment - booked a consult say - that way you can explore the place in good company and get a feel for it.
I went out with Winky in November - to keep her company and also have a consult.  When I go out again soon I know exactly which bus to take, how much it costs, where to eat and how far repro is etc etc... just a thought.
Mini x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Just don't mention being single unless they ask you!  
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I always take my donor and his partner with me to all my appts here or abroad and once I had to take a friend- partly as I forget what they tell me, or don;t want to hear what they may say!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Am pretty sure I have said in original emails to Stepan at Reprofit that I am single and hence doing tx with donor sperm. This has never been queried since. The paperwork you have to sign when you are there has space for partner's details and signatures but I just left it all blank and it was not an issue (same as with UK clinic now I come to think of it)

That said, I woulnd't make a big thing out of being single, but at the same time I don't think you have to pretend to be with someone or anything like that - just in case you were thinking of taking along a male stand in  

Suitcase
x


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey thanks for feedback everyone! 

Mini that is a great idea, re trying to go with someone here - certainly I'll try it.  (Today I got anoth remail  reply from Stepan saying he is not in work until February 19th - that was a reply to my first virtual visit form which I also sent, shortly after my previous email, and unfortunately I think he thinks it was sent by a separate person, as I absent-mindedly sent it from another email address and forgot to sign my name - anyway he says in that to email him fully about my situation after Feb 19th, so I know he'll be away till then).

I looked a little at cheap flights this evening but got distracted, and now am on the web with insomnia.  I think I need to get some shut-eye soon and gather my wits about going to Reprofit tomorrow.

Is Repro a clinic in Spain? 

Suitcase, I'm sure you are right about not making a big thing about being single.  (LOL at taking a fake partner along   ).  It could make them think I'm very emotionally distressed about it, and who knows how that might affect their willingness to treat me - which would be so unfair as actually I'm very much at peace at the thought of mothering alone, (though if it were possible to choose your ideal life, I would have chosen to have got a partner by now).  By nature I'm just extremely sensitive, which is a double-edged coin - fab in some ways, difficult in others - and I suppose I am afraid of going through tons of tests for them, maybe even flying over there, and then having them reject me at the last moment when I asked how I'd get donor sperm to their clinic.  That would be a blow.

sweet blessings,

Cherry


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Honestly don'y worry about the partner issue in Repro, when I've been I've alsways been with other women - winky, dottie and ruby tuesday... so they must think its a really strange set up!  No questions asked.  Honestly don't fret about it. There's a lot of women who go on their own - when I go over in April I'm travelling with a lady whose partner can't come with her (he's going out earlier to do his bit).  No one bats an eyelid.  
Stepan will tell it to you straight, which I liked to be honest as have been fed all sorts of rubbish over here.
If you look at the repro threads or even the front page of this one - you'll get an idea of who's going when and come along too...  It's worth it I thought - and I believe Cem benefited from her esperience too.
Repro - is Reprofit in czech.

Take care and good luck mini x x x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Judt a thought  - might be an idea to get all your bloods done first so he knows where you stand fertility wise - unless you've had these done already.  
TC Mini x x x


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

That's true, LH , FSH, Oestradiol - all the usual suspects.  It's very useful for him to have that before deciding a treatment plan.  I also had a baseline scan done so that he had an idea of what shape my uterus was in.  This however was transvaginal, and that might cause you some issues.  You need to have in mind that you will need to have 2 scans done, and they are generally done this way, so discussion with them is needed beforehand in your case.

Honestly, there is no need to stress about being single if you're going to Reprofit.  I was and Stepan was perfectly aware of that.  It just isn't an issue.  Repro is also much cheaper than Barcelona, although I adore Barcelona - it's a great walking city like Laura said, and there is so much to do and see.  Wonderful, wonderful art and architecture.

If you're sensitive and easily take offence then I think you really need to think long and hard about treatment abroad where english isn't the first language of the clinic staff.  The nurses are lovely at Reprofit, but you won't get twinkly, comforting niceties from them during your procedures.  It can come across as abrupt - and I'd worry that if you went on your own you would get all upset about it.  Is there anyone that can go with you?  I took my Mum, and she had a ball!


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Mini and Julianne.

Julianne I am going to try to go with someone from this board as unfortunately there will be absolutely no-one else who will come with me, (my closest friends have difficulties walking and travelling, due to their disabilities). My mum doesn't approve, so cannot be confided in.

I guess I'm kind of prepared to get upset by clinics as I can't even stand hospitals anyway - but, re going overseas, for the better chances of pregnancy and the better price it would be worth it 

take care, Cherry Cherry


----------

